# Distraught! Vets overdosed my kitten.



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Today I got Milbemax wormer on prescription from the vet. It was only when I was putting the box in the bin about two hours later that I noticed they gave me dog wormer instead! My OH phoned them. I was too upset. The vet phoned back and said she should be OK but may be drowsy have upset stomach etc. I have been looking on the internet and I am so scared. I can't stop crying. Have I poisoned my baby? She had the pill about 4 hours ago. She is very sleepy but doesn't look uncomfortable. I feel so stupid for not double checking the pill before I gave it to her. God I am so so scared. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

DON'T blame yourself!!!!! 

If the VET said she'll be ok then hopefully she will be. If you think she is getting really poorly then I'd take her to the emergency Vet.

I hope she will be okxxxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I've just copied the info below from the milbemax website. The ingredients are the same for cats and dogs, just the proportions would be different for each type and the dog/cat size. 

Do you know which dog one the kitten took? 

e





For dogs:
# Milbemycin/Praziquantel (Milbemax®) for dogs contains 12.5 mg of milbemycin oxime and 125 mg praziquantel.
# Milbemycin/Praziquantel (Milbemax®) for small dogs and puppies contains 2.5 mg of milbemycin oxime and 25 mg praziquantel.

For cats:
# Milbemycin/Praziquantel (Milbemax®) for cats contains 16 mg of milbemycin oxime and 40 mg praziquantel.
# Milbemycin/Praziquantel (Milbemax®) for small cats and kittens contains 4 mg of milbemycin oxime and 10 mg praziquantel.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Oh dear - I've heard several stories recently about wrong dosing of milbemax - there must be a lot of confusion about this wormer as vets often seem to get it wrong 

I do hope the kitten is OK!


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

ella said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just copied the info below from the milbemax website. The ingredients are the same for cats and dogs, just the proportions would be different for each type and the dog/cat size.
> 
> ...


She had the large one! They gave us someone else's prescription by mistake. It's the 125 mg praziquantel which is the problem. Looking at the website I think she should have only had half a cat pill as she is 2 1/2 kilos. So it's a very big dose for her. Well, 5 mins ago she sat up and now she has her eyes half-open watching Eastenders. Earlier she couldn't even open her eyes when I called her name. She would usually be sniffing around the kitchen at this time.

The vet was said he phoned the poisons helpline or something and there was no known lasting effects from overdose. But she has had a massive dose for her size.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

poor kitten. hope maybe she pukes up or something, may rid herself of some of the tablet.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

that is just terrible, just I am not allowed to use what would be my choice of words in this case!!!!!!!!!

So, so sorry, I would speak with someone!:yikes:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed she will be ok...

DONT BLAME YOURSELF - THE VET SHOULD HAVE CHECKED IT IS AS SIMPLE AS THAT!!

Keep us informed. xxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I just googled 'prazequantel overdose' and found info on several sites that says that overdoses can usually be tolerated but may cause nausea and an upset tum which is why she may be a bit quiet tonight....

His Nibs is always knocked for six by worming tablets for a couple of days anyway, but he's never been so poorly as to watch Eastenders 

let us know how she does

e


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Will do. Thanks. I'll never forgive myself if she's not ok. I thought the pill looked a bit big. Oh my god what an idiot. I hope she's ok. She's sleeping again.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

It's not your fault, 

A chat with your vet when you feel ready may be in order - anyone can make a mistake but giving out wrong prescriptions is just plain sloppy - I must admit I'd be looking for a new one....

e


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Milbemax comes in a kitten sized tablet too which sounds as if it was the one you should have had. I hope that your baby is ok today. I have heard of other accidental milbemax overdoses where the kittens were shaky and very very sleepy, but came out of it ok.
It is a good wormer, I have used it with no problems at all, but obviously in the correct doseage. This was extremely sloppy and negligent of your vet dispensist  It really isn't your fault, you did everything responsibly, taking her to them to be healthchecked and getting the correct prescription [you thought] for her size. I would be spitting nails, and would be having a very direct conversation with them! I really hope she's ok.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope she is okay but if she is ill and you have to go to the vets then they should not ask you to pay for any treatment arising from this incident. It wasn't your fault.


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for all your concerned replies. It seems that she hasn't suffered any ill effects, thank god, other than being a bit drowsy last night. She hasn't been sick and has eaten and used her litter this morning with no problems (no worms either). She seems back to her normal self. Unlike me! I hardly slept a wink all night. I have learnt a lesson. I will double and triple check everything in future.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

so happy to learn she is doing ok:thumbup1:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

that's great - hopefully your vet will double check everything in future as well 



Yukiko said:


> Thanks for all your concerned replies. It seems that she hasn't suffered any ill effects, thank god, other than being a bit drowsy last night. She hasn't been sick and has eaten and used her litter this morning with no problems (no worms either). She seems back to her normal self. Unlike me! I hardly slept a wink all night. I have learnt a lesson. I will double and triple check everything in future.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Just catching up and see that your baby is ok this morning Yukiko - thank God for that! Right now, if I was in that predicament, I would be considering changing vets.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just reading through your posts! I am ringing my vet on monday to get Mai Tai's next dose of wormer and now will be ultra careful!!! I would certainly have words with your vet and even consder changing if there is another near enough to you. 
I'm glad that she is better this morning but what a terrible experience! She is a very beautiful kitty by the way.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope she's ok today.

It's not your fault at all, there does seem to be some confusion with Milbemax tablets. Vets do sometimes make mistakes unfortunately.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

phew! really pleased she's ok


----------



## Yukiko (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! :thumbsup: A few people have told me stories about how their cats/dogs were overdosed by vets.  I will definitely double-check everything in future. I'm disappointed that the vet didn't phone back to check she was OK - I know I would have in that situation. Lack of care and attention. Time to look for a new vet, I think.


----------

